# Celtic Wire



## Hein510 (10/6/14)

Ok I really wanna try making these wires! Looks awesome! wonder how it vapes and how I would know how to work the resistance out! Way to expensive to buy, well the shipping is way to expensive!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELTIC-WIRE...430?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ca84433e

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (10/6/14)

That looks stunning, would like to try that as well


----------



## devdev (10/6/14)

https://www.google.co.za/search?q=c...EofvOob5gJAM&ved=0CCcQ9QEwBQ&biw=1920&bih=979

Here is the celtic braid design, just not sure if the hammering happens before the braid, or after the braid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (10/6/14)

apparently it gets twisted and then pressed in some tool press thing


----------



## devdev (10/6/14)

I think this warrants further investigation.

The braid will significantly increase available surface area, so vapour and flavour should be right up there. I am guessing the press keeps a uniform pressure, so probably more reliable than a hammer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (10/6/14)

you get those machines that straighten metal bars, probably uses one of those and runs the twisted wire through there, or else he just made his own home version. the really old washing machines had dual rollers you used to run clothes through to get the water out. something like that.


----------



## Hein510 (10/6/14)

Was thinking what braid I could use from one of my paracord bracelet designs, most of them are knotted so that wont work but I think I've got one braid that could work. Now I just need a bucket load of Kanthal!!!


----------



## thekeeperza (11/6/14)

I would imagine that it would be similar to using kanthal ribbon.


----------

